# I scored a sweet deal



## Greaser (Dec 6, 2019)

I was perusing facebook market place the other day and ran across a steal of a deal. 
Fully modified central machinery mill and lathe, delta drill press, the boxes butcherblock top, and lots of collets tooling and measuring tools. I did some horse trading and got it all for the equivalent of 1400 bucks.


----------



## brino (Dec 6, 2019)

I think you made a great deal. Congratulations.
Some Starrett indicators in there....nice!
-brino


----------



## darkzero (Dec 6, 2019)

Nice score!


----------



## Greaser (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks guys I am stoked.


----------



## Greaser (Dec 6, 2019)

The mill has the imperial lead screws and belt drive (I wish it had the air spring already).
The lathe has the upgraded 4 inch chuck, the 16 inch bed, extended cross slide, metal gears and imperial lead screws.


----------



## hman (Dec 7, 2019)

MAJOR suckage going on here!!!  Very best congratulations!


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 7, 2019)

Wow!
Major score 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb (Dec 7, 2019)

Wow!  Congratulations.


----------



## Z2V (Dec 7, 2019)

Yea, you made out like a bandit, congrats


----------



## Greaser (Dec 7, 2019)

I made my first chips with them tonight, super happy with there performance.


----------



## Greaser (Dec 7, 2019)

I can't get the mill video to work but here are the before and after.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 7, 2019)

The smallest drill chuck looks like it is an Albrecht.  If so, do a search on the part number and see how much they go for new...  The large Jacobs ball bearing Super Chuck is also quite expensive to buy new.  You did very well, price wise, and also got a very usable group of machines, tooling, and tools that you will enjoy for decades.


----------



## Greaser (Dec 7, 2019)

Awesome I'll do that, thanks Bob


----------



## Greaser (Dec 8, 2019)

It is an Albrecht Bob, and man they do not give those away do they. The Jacob's chuck is worth some good money and turns very true.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 8, 2019)

Tough to beat that. Congrats. Mike


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 8, 2019)

Greaser said:


> It is an Albrecht Bob, and man they do not give those away do they. The Jacob's chuck is worth some good money and turns very true.


Albrecht chucks are quite expensive, and worth every penny.

If your Jacobs chuck says "Hartford" on it, those were the best ones Jacobs ever built.  The newer ones are from offshore, and while the are good chucks, they are only a shadow of the Hartford ones.


----------



## Greaser (Dec 11, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> Albrecht chucks are quite expensive, and worth every penny.
> 
> If your Jacobs chuck says "Hartford" on it, those were the best ones Jacobs ever built.  The newer ones are from offshore, and while the are good chucks, they are only a shadow of the Hartford ones.


It is a Hartford made one Bob.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 11, 2019)

Greaser said:


> It is a Hartford made one Bob.


Good score!  Take good care of it, and it will last a lifetime, and then some.


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 12, 2019)

I think you did great. Heck, even with having bigger machines one day, that setup would be ideal if you had space to convert a second bedroom or study into an indoor workshop/ electronics workroom. 
   I’m not there yet but have given thought to turning a small attic storage room into an indoor workroom where I could work on those finer projects such as the electrical aspects of my tinkering stuff. Put my 618 Atlas up there...etc...
 That said, for 1400.00 bucks you really did make a nice score. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 12, 2019)

Greaser said:


> I was perusing facebook market place the other day and ran across a steal of a deal.
> Fully modified central machinery mill and lathe, delta drill press, the boxes butcherblock top, and lots of collets tooling and measuring tools. I did some horse trading and got it all for the equivalent of 1400 bucks.
> 
> 
> ...


Very very very very..............did I say VERY nice score? Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Greaser (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## middle.road (Dec 12, 2019)

Sweet deal, with a total complement of very good quality tooling.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 12, 2019)

Wow.  A whole shop for 1400 bucks.  Equipped with cutters and collets.  Just wow.

FYI I paid far more than that for just my lathe tools and R8 collets. let alone my machines and mills.


----------



## Greaser (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks dabbler, I am super happy with the deal.


----------



## Greaser (Dec 13, 2019)

I made my first useful parts. Spacers to mount the dro on the mill.


----------



## Greaser (Dec 13, 2019)

I need a better parting tool.


----------



## Greaser (Dec 17, 2019)

I removed the spring from and added an iguaging dro to the Z axis the other night and got a 3+ inch vice as well.


----------



## Greaser (Dec 17, 2019)

Please ignore the mess as it is a work in progress at this point. LoL


----------



## middle.road (Dec 17, 2019)

Greaser said:


> Please ignore the mess as it is a work in progress at this point. LoL


Mess? Where? Stop by if you want to see a real mess.


----------



## Greaser (Dec 17, 2019)

LoL okay good i was like shoot the bench is a mess.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 17, 2019)

Green is the colour of envy. Just saying...


----------



## Greaser (Dec 17, 2019)

LoL


----------



## Greaser (Dec 18, 2019)

When you use your new vice to clean up the wrench for your new vice.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 19, 2019)

Greaser said:


> I removed the spring from and added an iguaging dro to the Z axis the other night and got a 3+ inch vice as well.


Nice score, did you upgrade to air spring yet?


----------



## Greaser (Dec 19, 2019)

Ken from ontario said:


> Nice score, did you upgrade to air spring yet?



Nope not yet, not sure if I am going to. It doesn't seem that difficult to raise or lower the Z as is wirhout the spring on there.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 19, 2019)

Greaser said:


> Nope not yet, not sure if I am going to. It doesn't seem that difficult to raise or lower the Z as is wirhout the spring on there.


I don't know how that's possible, what's holding the weight of the head?


----------



## macardoso (Dec 19, 2019)

You just bought a shop starter kit! Looks like a really solid deal. Congrats!


----------



## Greaser (Dec 19, 2019)

Ken from ontario said:


> I don't know how that's possible, what's holding the weight of the head?



Tight gibs and the rack? If i just spin the gross adjustment wheel I am sure it would crash down, but I control the gross adjustment wheel when moving it and it doesn't move unless I want it to in either mode.


----------



## Greaser (Dec 19, 2019)

The video was to big to upload here so here it is on my facebook. Just a quick demonstration of how it operates right now. 


			https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10217736390816093&id=1070436222


----------



## Greaser (Dec 19, 2019)

Its also full belt drive with all the gears removed so a little lighter I would guess.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 19, 2019)

Couldn't open the video, I don't mean to be a pest here but I still recommend a conversion kit to replace the torsion spring that was already there.


----------



## Greaser (Dec 19, 2019)

Not a pest at all. I am still thinking about it. But out of curiosity why do we need it really?


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 19, 2019)

video was not found.  You could upload it to a private youtube video and point us to it.


----------



## Greaser (Dec 19, 2019)

Here we go try this. I didn't even think of that dabbler.


----------

